# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Ακαρίαση;;;

## Cristina

Εδώ και 2 βδομάδες  είδα κοντά στο ράμφος της Σουλτάνας τα φτερά σαν λερωμένα...δεν εδωσα σημασία . Όταν είδα πως δεν αλλάζει, ενώ κανει μπάνιο, αποφάσισα να την πιάσω . Από τότε που επιστρέψαμε στην Αθήνα και μπήκε στην κολυβα, μαζί με αλλα πουλάκια, ξεκίνησε η μάχη με τα longtailed ( όχι απλα κυνηγητό , αλλα και τσιμπιές ) και πιστεύω πως μάλλον τραυματίστηκε και εκεί μπήκαν ακαρεα. Στην αρχή φοβήθηκα μήπως είναι ογκο....το τράβηξα με το νύχι και ξεκολλάει από το ράμφος, για αυτό υποψιάζομαι τα ακαρεα.
Η ιδια και ο μακαρίτης είχαν ξαναβγάλει γύρω από το ράμφος και πάνω στο ράμφος ακαρεα και τους είχα βάλει podagrine.
Περιμένω και από σας την γνώμη σας και τι προϊόν θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω.

----------


## Oldjohn

περαστικά Χριστίνα εύχομαι να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ,Πανο! Είναι δυνατό το κορίτσι μου! Θα το σκαπουλαρει αλλά δεν θα έχει πάλι την χαρά να κυνηγά αλλά πουλάκια...

----------


## Andromeda

περαστικα στο πουλακι

----------


## jk21

τα ρουθουνια ειναι καθαρα; σαν να μου φαινεται το ενα κλειστο 

ριξε και μια ματια με φακο στο εσωτερικο αν ειναι χωρις βλεννα ή τιποτα σημαδακια

----------


## Cristina

Το κοίταξα και το στόμα της χωρίς να το θέλω γιατί με τσίμπαγε και δεν είδα κάτι. 
Θα την κοίταξα ξανά αύριο το πρωί.

----------


## Cristina

Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα εδώ και πάνω από χρόνο, είναι ότι ανοίγει πολύ συχνά το ράμφος της, ειδικά όταν πετάει πολύ. Το πηγα ότι θα έχει άσθμα, αφού τίποτε άλλο δεν παρουσιάζει.

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είχε από τότε που την αγόρασα ακάρεα τραχείας;

Έχει αδυνατίσει τελευταία. Έγινε φυσιολογική, πριν ήταν " παχύσαρκη", είχε πολύ λίπος και στην κοιλιά και στο στήθος.

----------


## Labirikos

Βάλε Podagrine Χριστίνα.Αλλά αν δεν δεις προκοπή βάλε scatt  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Kοιτα το ρουθουνι .... αν ειναι βουλωμενο ειτε απο πηγμενη βλεννα , ειτε απο κατι αλλο (ρινολιθο ή οτι αλλο ... )  ο οργανισμος λογω κακης αναπνοης εξασθενει και αδυνατιζει .Ουτε να φαει μπορει καλα

----------


## Oldjohn

> Ευχαριστώ,Πανο! Είναι δυνατό το κορίτσι μου! Θα το σκαπουλαρει αλλά δεν θα έχει πάλι την χαρά να κυνηγά αλλά πουλάκια...



στο εύχομαι Χριστίνα μακαρι να την σκαπουλάρει και ασ μην ειναι τοσο ζωηρούλι,  :Happy:

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικα, στο κοριτσάκι σου, το καημένουλικο μου, ολο και κατι το ταλαιπωρεί......

----------


## Cristina

Σας ευχαριστώ, παιδιά!!!!!

Σήμερα της έβαλα το πρωί μπανακι και αργότερα την έπιασα. Αυτό που είχε εχει πεσει ( μάλλον) αφού δεν υπήρχε κατι  στο σημείο που ήταν κολλημένο, άφησε ένα τραύμα . 
Της έβαλα κρεμα fucidin, θα συνεχίζω να βάλλω για λίγες ήμερες και μετα βλέπουμε.

κυριε Δημητρη, δεν εχει ούτε ρουθούνια βουλωμένα, ούτε εκκρίσεις στα ρουθούνια ή στο στομα.

----------


## kostas karderines

Φιλενάδα,περαστικά στο κορίτσι!

----------


## ndlns

Μήπως ήταν από κάποια πληγή που πήγε να κλείσει; Όπως και να είναι, περαστικά!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Χριστινα,τωρα ειδα το ''θεμα'' σου.
Περαστικα στην ψυχουλιτσα σου. :Happy0065:

----------


## Cristina

> Μήπως ήταν από κάποια πληγή που πήγε να κλείσει; Όπως και να είναι, περαστικά!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Νικό, θα μπορούσε να είναι γιατί είναι λίγο αντάρτισσα. Στην κλουβα τα κυνηγούσε τα άλλα πουλιά και τα τσιμπουσε. Όλο με πούπουλα στο ράμφος κυκλοφορούσε . Αυτό το πραγματακι που είχε ήταν στο χρώμα του δέρματος και ήταν κολλημένο στο κάτω μέρος του ράμφους. Το πείραξα  με το νύχι μου χτες το βράδυ και ξεκόλλησε η άκρη. Θα το αφήσω να δω πως θα πάει στην συνέχεια.

Σας ευχαριστώ, αγόρια!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Μπορει και κατι σαν κρεατοελια που λεμε , μπορει και σπυρακι ξηρης ευλογιας ..... κρατα το μερικες μερες καραντινα για καλο και κακο να δεις αν εμφανιστει κατι σε αλλα ....

σε καναρινια κατα περιεργο τροπο για αυτη την εποχη , εχει ψιλοεξαρση

----------


## Georgiablue

Χριστινα μου περαστικά στον κοριτσαρο ! <3

----------


## Efthimis98

Περαστικά στην μικρή Χριστίνα και αγύριστα!

----------


## Cristina

Σας ευχαριστώ, παιδιά!
Της βάζω κάθε πρωί βράδυ fucidin , το μικρό πρηξιματακι που είχε την πληγή αρχίζει και υποχωρεί. 
Κατά τ'αλλα τρώει , είναι γεμάτη ενέργεια .

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Περαστικά στο αγαπημένο μου κορίτσι! Και γρήγορα....

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στην Σουλτάνα σου Χριστίνα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Περαστικα στην φατσα σου  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cristina

Το κορίτσι μου πήγε πολύ καλά. Της έβαλα podagrine όπως λέει η συσκευασία  και φαίνεται να έχει περάσει.

----------


## vagg

Τελεια μια χαρα...τελικα καταληξαμε στο τ ειναι?

----------


## Cristina

Πολύ πιθανό ακάρεα. Βγαίνουν πάντα στο ίδιο σημείο. Και σε αυτή την θηλυκιά και στο μακαρίτη, τον αρσενικό, βγαζανε στο ίδιο σημείο και πάντα περνούσε με την εφαρμογή της podagrine. 
Ξεκινούσε μέ μιά μαύρη τελεία στο ράμφος και μετά μεγάλωνε , με το χρώμα του ράμφος τους, λίγο αλλοιωμενο το χρώμα( στην περίπτωσή τους ανοιχτό κόκκινο).

----------

